# Dunlop Tour Soft Balls



## Jaco (Jan 13, 2018)

Iâ€™ve been using these balls from Sports Direct since returning to golf eight months back. They are ridiculously cheap, to the point where I donâ€™t waste much time looking for stray shots.
Iâ€™m definitely improving slightly (maybe 25 hâ€™cap standard) and have bought new equipment which has added distance, and Iâ€™ve read a review saying that these balls are really poor for distance. Iâ€™d be happy to spend more if they added 10 yards or so.
Any advice on these balls, or which ones to move on to?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2018)

Jaco said:



			Iâ€™ve been using these balls from Sports Direct since returning to golf eight months back. They are ridiculously cheap, to the point where I donâ€™t waste much time looking for stray shots.
Iâ€™m definitely improving slightly (maybe 25 hâ€™cap standard) and have bought new equipment which has added distance, and Iâ€™ve read a review saying that these balls are really poor for distance. Iâ€™d be happy to spend more if they added 10 yards or so.
Any advice on these balls, or which ones to move on to?
		
Click to expand...

Friend of mine plays off 12.. he drives 250 yards on average.. we went out other day and he hit 77 on a par 67

He plays with Dunlop tour softs

His wedge play and putting is decent with them

Rates them highly

Good enough for me


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2018)

Srixon AD333 or Soft Feel are, kind of, the next step.
Decent balls, decent performance, decent price
If you want a softer ball the Wilson DX2 or Callaway Supersport - both cheap as chips and decent performance.

Dunlop Tour Soft are only soft if you're comparing them to a Diamond...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 13, 2018)

I bought a load of these a couple of years ago to use in the winter as they were cheap as chips. This winter I have been using my normal summer ball, AD333 Tour, but yesterday I was going through my stock of balls and found half a box of the DTS. Decided to use them today and equalled my best score of the winter (26 points for the 14 holes). On our course it doesn't really matter what ball you use in the winter due to the shortened course and muddy conditions but to be honest I haven't really noticed any difference in distance between the balls.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh well, I think those posts answer the question. Iâ€™ll stick with the cheapies. I was probably clutching at straws that spending 30 quid on balls would have me driving like Bubba .
i think Iâ€™ll treat myself to some Truvis balls for my Vilamoura trip in May though, just because theyâ€™ll be easy to identify against my mates.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 13, 2018)

Jaco said:



			Oh well, I think those posts answer the question. Iâ€™ll stick with the cheapies. I was probably clutching at straws that spending 30 quid on balls would have me driving like Bubba .
i think Iâ€™ll treat myself to some Truvis balls for my Vilamoura trip in May though, just because theyâ€™ll be easy to identify against my mates.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have the right idea.

Whatever suits you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2018)

Judging by the number I've found in the rough recently these Dunlop balls are definitely getting some use


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Judging by the number I've found in the rough recently these Dunlop balls are definitely getting some use
		
Click to expand...

Because their so cheap no1 bothers to look for them in a practice round


----------



## cliveb (Jan 13, 2018)

The new Titleist DTTruSoft has been getting a lot of good reviews. Several pros have said they are pretty much the equal of the ProV1 in most respects. They typically cost about  Â£17 a dozen, which is cheaper than AD333 nowadays. 

As for the Dunlops, when I'm going on holiday to play unfamiliar courses and expect to lose lots of balls, I get a box of Tour Softs as expendables, and in general I think they are OK.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 14, 2018)

cliveb said:



			The new Titleist DTTruSoft has been getting a lot of good reviews. Several pros have said they are pretty much the equal of the ProV1 in most respects. They typically cost about  Â£17 a dozen, which is cheaper than AD333 nowadays. 

As for the Dunlops, when I'm going on holiday to play unfamiliar courses and expect to lose lots of balls, I get a box of Tour Softs as expendables, and in general I think they are OK.
		
Click to expand...

The Trusoft is too soft for me I definitely lose distance with irons probably because of the spin level I get with them. Not really a competitor against a ProV1 or any similar 3 piece urethane ball.

I to find loads of assorted Dunlop Balls on our 9 hole course probably because the Sports Direct shop is next to the course.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 14, 2018)

I had 48 bought for me at Christmas, been using them for a few weeks. Initially I hadn't noticed much difference over my previous ball (Callaway CXR Power), but yesterday I did the first 9 on the last of the Callaways and the second on the Dunlops (9 hole course) and my drives were somewhat (15 yards or so) longer with the Callaways.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2018)

Tried the Trusoft. Hated it and would rather use a three piece and pay a little more as a result.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilson Staff DX2 Soft are good balls, a step above Dunlops, and they're still cheap as chips. Usually Â£15 a box, AG is selling them on offer at a tenner a box right now.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 15, 2018)

cliveb said:



			The new Titleist DTTruSoft has been getting a lot of good reviews. Several pros have said they are pretty much the equal of the ProV1 in most respects. They typically cost about  Â£17 a dozen, which is cheaper than AD333 nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

Tried these, hated them.

I've been using the DX2 Optix since before christmas and gettin along really well with them. Good distance, decent response around the greens and soft to putt for the most part. Did have a couple of fiery ones yesterday, but overall, the DX2 is a decent winter ball. I'll go back to ProV or TP5 in the summer though, much prefer them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 15, 2018)

dont think I will personally ever get a box of dunlops again though.. as I literally don't have the call for them

I use Wilson staff DX2s and I over bought on them.. use them most rounds.. I still have half a box of titleist velocity which I normally use in bounce rounds.. still havent managed to loose them since switching to DX2s a year ago

now I have 24 TP5s on the way ... I dont see me running out of balls for ages

I mainly use my box of dunlops on my par 3 course where i have the time to find every ball I play anyways

maybe in 5 years lol


----------

